# Costume for Me



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm starting to think that the group costume idea is a bad idea. So maybe you guys could help me with a costume just for myself. I'm 17, female, 5'6", slightly thin build, not much curves, if you know what I mean, longish blonde hair. I've been Sally from NMBC, Sarah from Sanderson sisters, Statue of Liberty, Mermaid, 50's girl, Pocahantas, Witch, Flower, Flapper, and more I can't remember. Does anyone have any new ideas for me? I need something that's gonig to look awesome but not be that hard to make, because I'm pretty much against buying fully-made costumes. If I could buy it at a thrift store, all the better. Somebody help me!

Emily the Strange


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I see you closed your post with "Emily The Strange" Have you ever thought about being her for Halloween? Its a pretty simple costume. And I am sure you could find a black wig with bangs in it to wear. Maybe get a little stuffed black cat to carry around with you. I think it would be a great costume and have thought of being it myself once.

Or also just had another idea if not Emily you could go as one of Emily's cute kittys. That would be a fairly easy costume and fun too.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Creepy kitty is right, Black paige boy wigs are really easy to find. they sell them at spencers every year. Hmmm... you sound like you look a lot like my mom did when she was seventeen. She went as a vampire once and looked pretty cool... You could go as a dark fairie, those are pretty cool. here's a good resource on the dark side of the fae; http://www.thefaerycrossing.com/mostwanted.html 
A Valklerie would also be good. Those are the Viking Battle Maidens. Marilyn Monroe might also be fun as well as one of the many faces of Madonna. maybe metal bra Madonna. You could make it out of metal funnels. the same principal applies to the Valklerie. Ooo! or also with the funnels you could go as a fembot from Austin Powers! Sorry, I'm getting a bit crazy. HAven't slept much in a few days.


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

My name is actually Emily and I am strange. I have thought of the Emily the Strange Costume, but I figured no one would know who I was and it was a little too simple. I kinda want ot be something scary-ish, so maybe the fairie or vampire. Any more ideas?


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I have recently seen some pretty awesome costumes of girls being "Living Dead Dolls" you could try one of those, they are scary and the costume would be pretty simple, depending on which one you wanted to be. I thought they were pretty wicked looking hehe.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

How about Wednesday Adams (The Adams Family)?
Mrs./Miss/Ms. Sherlock Holmes?
Mary Todd Lincoln?
Lady Winchester, of the rifle and Winchester House fame?
Madam Curee(?)?
Bride of Frankenstein?
Marge Simpson?


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Wednesday Adams would be good...or even Morticia! She would be harder for a costume but really awesome.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I think if you were to do a group costume,then the Adams family would be perfect.
I agree that wednesday or Morticia would be fun.

You could be Cher

Since you are slender you could wear hip huggers and a long black wig.It may be fun.

what about ........humm

The Corpes Bride? That movie will be coming out in september.
You could find a dress from the thrift store and make a veil.Do your make-up as if you were dead.You could get pretty creative with this one.

just some idea's


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks! Cher would be funny, especially if I had a Sunny and we sang " I got you Babe"!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeh that would be kind of fun!!!
You should look into it.
Find someone who would dress up as sunny.

I think it would be a smash hit!!!

good luck


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Here is a place to look for stuff, even if you don't buy from them, they are great for ideas.
www.pyramidcollection.com
You can see their catalog for free on line, and you can get on their mailing list for a printed catalog. The catalogs are free.
Lot's of cool stuff.
FontGeek


----------



## SkullAndBone (Aug 18, 2005)

Imo, the Corpse Bride =) 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0121164/


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Our Vampire is a tall slim girl with long black hair. This year she's got a black slinky lacey thing, sort of a cross between Avril Lavigne and Stevie Nicks. She can't wait to wear it, her family is strict Mormons and frown on that sort of dress. You should have seen her face when I showed her the "Nosferatu" mask that she'll be wearing this year!! She thought this was her year to really "show up", but, she's cool with it. That head on that body in that dress...CREEEEPY!


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

I don't quite get what you're saying, um, I'm a little confused Wolfman.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

hte nosferatu face is a really creepy bald man. Just watch Shadow of a Vampire... Anyway, this girl will have a creepy bald man head on a woman's body in a sexy dress... That is creepy wolfman...
You know as far ast eh Sonny and Cher thing goes, i used to want to get one of my male friends (who was very tall and had a beard) to dress as Cher snd for myself (whos is short and skinny) to ress as Sonny and sing "I Got You Babe" at the Ugly Man Competion on Campus. It would have been great... But then I'm a bit eccentric.


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Any one else have any ideas?


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Draco Malfoy


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Very funny


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Actually, it wasn't meant as a joke. After reading your self description it sounded like the description given for Draco Malfoy in the Harry Potter books. Whle everyone else is trying to dress like Harry or Albus Dumbledore, I haven't heard of anybody going as Draco.
Fontgeek


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Ok, ok, I guess it might be a good costume for me, except for the fact that I am a girl. I think I want something a little more costume-ish, though, if you know what I mean.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

I know you are a girl, that was also part of your self description, but I figured that if you really want to fool people then changing genders is can be a big help.
If you are into the Harry Potter books, then another charactor you could do and be very creative with is Tonks, her looks and hair color are changing constantly, so that you could do what you like with color and appearance and still have it right. Just make sure that you are still in witch garb.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

With Tonks you could always wear the "Weird Sisters" T-shirt. that was mentioned once or twice.


----------

